# Pricing for 0184T - TEM procedure



## DLS5697 (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how much they are charging for the Transanal endoscopic microsurgical approach for rectal tumor??  The code has no RVU or medicare allowable


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

DLS5697 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much they are charging for the Transanal endoscopic microsurgical approach for rectal tumor??  The code has no RVU or medicare allowable



It is not advisable to share that information on a public forum.  Generally what you do is locate a procedure that is relatively close to the work involved in the one that was done, and price the new procedure in a similar fashion.  

If other providers share their fees with you, the federal government could look at that as "price-fixing" and everyone is in a whole lot of hot water.


----------

